# Wild Game Dinner---



## Saws21 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey all, 
Thought I'd see if anyone would be interested in this...

Robin Myers Medical Benefit.
Chicken and Wild Game Banquet-- Farm Raised Elk, Deer, other wild game, and Chicken.

Jan. 22nd- doors open at 5 pm serving dinner at 6pm
At Ez campgrounds on 33 between wapak and st marys.

Dinner tickets include: Dinner, chance at $4000 reverse raffle, FREE BEER, and access to cash bar.

Also will be having a 20 gun raffle, Auction, Games, and a Ladies Raffle
Tickets are $40 each
Call 419-234-8284


----------

